# glow in the dark toilet set



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

merndarns sells glow in the dark paint for 8$. so being a man i painted my toilet seat to glow in the dark! living the dream! live is good!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Brother...I'm not surprised! LOL


feldjager said:


> merndarns sells glow in the dark paint for 8$. so being a man i painted my toilet seat to glow in the dark! living the dream! live is good!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Please clear coat it. Don't want it coming off on your bum on humid nights, unless you wanna have a bulls eye on your hiney.


----------

